# Long lost diorama's: Triffids



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I made this model of a scene from the day of the Triffids novel. It depicts the blind fumbling through a shop and a pub trying to find food.

I built a detailed interior to the shop and pub that was too much of a temptation for my 4 year old nephew, who eventually pulled it apart to look inside!

It wasn't quite finished when I took these photo's as I needed to make a Triffid - there's a guy cowering on the road that was to be 'stung' by an approching triffid but I couldn't get it to look convincing.

I mixed and matched loads of 1/35 soldier parts to get the pathetic stances of the figures, then roughly plumped them up or clothed them with air-dry clay.

I really enjoyed this model although it was pretty big - so I wasn't that bothered when it got destroyed!

Overview
http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=t049.jpg

Triffid spot
http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=t053.jpg

Too late to catch the post?
http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=t008.jpg

Shopping
http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=t016.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=t045.jpg

Mike


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow that is insanely nice thanks for the pics Rob


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's great! It could also be used as a "Shaun of the Dead" diorama!


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Wow! That is Great work :thumbsup: I don't know about the theme though-lol mayham and looting? -Lol, my oh my! That is Great work though, exquisite!


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

not my cup of tea l.o.l. but great imagination and very well done .the day of the triffids was a somewhat gruesome movie .


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Ahh, well the original book had a scene where the blind had managed to get into a shop and one guy was fiercely defending a can of paint while the others tried to find food.


I tried to get a look of fumbling blindness into the figures with out-steched hands.

It was just a bit of fun.

Thanks for the compliments!

Mike


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really good scene. Any update on the Triffid? Very scary movie, but never read the book.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I preferred the book. More complex.

It would be neat if their clothes were more mismatched. They are newly blind after all.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool dio! The realistic detail is incredible. I like the checkered floor inside the store.


----------



## jackbnimble (Jul 24, 2007)

One of my favorite movies as a kid.
No pics come up when I click on the link.
Can you repost?
Thanks - John


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

im having the same problem as jackbnimble


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics


----------

